# Most Important Cties Now and In 2050



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> ^^ that list was very wrong, how can he exclude London?


He don't put (no orders). I doubt that London will docking to beside of Toronto.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

pottebaum said:


> GaWC only rates global 'connectivity', not exactly importance.
> 
> Today:
> New York
> ...


Well it does make some sense, afterall the least connected cities in the world aren't going to be the most important are they! After all why are these connections in place? Economic, financial, business, cultural and political importance combined would lead to why a city would be more connected than others, London's lead over New York is principly because it is more connected to the world and successive studies show this.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

If they were going entirely on importance, I'm sure they'd rank Washington DC over Zurich. :lol:


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Indeed when you look at only one view then of course it would look odd, but when you factor in everything where Washington is not a leader in economy, business, finance and culture compared to other world cities then its noticable.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Nevermind


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyway, Nick, argue about finance all you'd like. New York gets more recognition for it, and tends to have larger financial institutioins.. London's huge in cross-border banking and several forms of transactions--among many other markets.
They're both great, you see? 

But NYC is a more important to the other elements you mentioned; business(+economic) and cultural/media. And, as you obviously know, is home to the United Nations. While it has no sovereignty, it's a famous and important organization where all the world's nations come to discuss matters and make key decisions. Now _that's_ linkage. :lol:


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

LA Lover said:


> lol. Where's Paris and LA?
> 
> Your list is wrong.


LA has fallen lol.... An Earthquake happend 17,000,000 dead....

I forgot Paris.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

JayeTheOnly said:


> LA has fallen lol.... An Earthquake happend 17,000,000 dead....
> 
> I forgot Paris.


That's dumb to said :sleepy:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

LA lover, your signature about China is biased, 
you have the right to change it, thanks.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> LA lover, your signature about China is biased, I think it is an insult to all the Chinese people, not only the people in China, but also overseas Chinese. Please change it, thanks.


I don't change it cuz you did insulted to me. I will change until you and other chinese forumers are completely respect.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

^we don't respect the people who don't respect himself/herself, but not your country! Please make it clear!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

LA Lover said:


> I don't change it cuz you did insulted to me. I will change until you and other chinese forumers are completely respect.



That doesn't mean because of you, people in LA or the US is not respected, please make it clear! And you need to respect yourself,right?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Chinese forumers including you that pissed me off about diagree with fact and insulted me for no reason. I have hard time to forgive.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

LA Lover said:


> That's dumb to said :sleepy:


It's a joke geeez... I thought SSP people didnt have a sense of humour. :bash:


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Leave LA Lover alone, he is a legend!


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

omersheikh said:


> Now:
> 
> 1.Falling off the list:
> 
> Chicago (only because the world is globalizing)


your insane if you dont veiw Chicago as a globlized city and your prob. clinicly retarded if you dont feel Chicago will be a global city in 50 years!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

wickedestcity said:


> your insane if you dont veiw Chicago as a globlized city and your prob. clinicly retarded if you dont feel Chicago will be a global city in 50 years!!!!



i actually agree with him, Chicago will probably fall off the list by that time.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Now:

NYC
Tokyo
London
Paris
HK
Chicago
LA
Frankfurt
Madrid
Toronto

2050:
NY
HK
Tokyo
London
Paris
LA
Shanghai
Chicago
Mumbai
Frankfurt


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

pottebaum said:


> Anyway, Nick, argue about finance all you'd like. New York gets more recognition for it, and tends to have larger financial institutioins.. London's huge in cross-border banking and several forms of transactions--among many other markets.
> They're both great, you see?
> 
> But NYC is a more important to the other elements you mentioned; business(+economic) and cultural/media. And, as you obviously know, is home to the United Nations. While it has no sovereignty, it's a famous and important organization where all the world's nations come to discuss matters and make key decisions. Now _that's_ linkage. :lol:


London has more NGO's present than any other city in the world, not to mention it has embassy's - New York has none, it has second rate consulates.

London just happens to be more global.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

LA Lover said:


> I just noticed that population in Europe will be declining in after 2030.


How the hell do you know this LA lover? I say the population of LA will be declining. lol 
(everybody watch how made he will get after I say that, he will start spitting stuff out that makes no sense and using profanity left and right (but in the complete wrong sense of the word) Of course, now that I said it, he probably won't, but, he would have otherwise.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread...:|
And for such a beautiful picture in such a meaningfull post...
The debate that ensued was really valuable to this site...

When will people learn?


----------

